# la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo....



## danieldaylewis

Secondo voi è corretta la seguente frase:

".......la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo."

GRazie a tutti.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Daniel 

Secondo me no, ma potrei essere in errore: potresti aggiungere un po' di contesto?


----------



## danieldaylewis

La frase per intero è così: 
"La cosa che avevo imparato, stando seduto al bar, era che c'era sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te, la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo.

La cosa che non mi suona bene è quell' "era avere ...".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Daniel  

Si tratta di una tua frase? Vuoi dire che "la fatica consisteva nel trovare l'umiltà per ammettere che qualcuno stava peggio di te"?


----------



## danieldaylewis

Sì, la cosa mi stonava era quella "la fatica era avere...", non credo che sia sbagliata, ma nutro dei dubbi a riguardo.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Be', sì, come dicevo nel post poc'anzi, non direi che "la fatica era avere" sia corretto  
Non puoi dire, più semplicemente: "La cosa che avevo imparato, passando il mio tempo seduto al bar, è che c'è sempre qualcuno che sta peggio di te: era difficile trovare la lucidità per ammetterlo."

Di fatto, non parlerei di "fatica" e di "umiltà" nella tua frase, ma forse mi sfugge il vero significato.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, daniel.

trovo un po' singolare che tu "abbia imparato" una cosa del genere _al bar_. Io, come chissà quanti altri, l'ho "imparato" passando ore dentro una stanza d'ospedale.

Forse io direi: "La cosa _di cui mi ero reso conto/sulla quale avevo riflettuto/ di cui mi ero andato rendendo conto_, stando seduto al bar..."

Inoltre, ho l'impressione che per poter mantenere una certa compattezza dell'enunciato (che i due punti di Anja tendono a spezzare in due) si potrebbe arrivare a un compromesso:

"La cosa ... ... , era che c'era sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te_, anche se la cosa difficile era avere la lucidità per ammetterlo._

Che ne dici?

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Oltre alle possibili riformulazioni della frase "in questione", m'interesserebbe sentire (anche leggere ...) la vostra opinione sulla propria costruzione "... è/era avere ..."  Ve lo chiedo perché in alcune lingue è normale esprimersi così, ma in italiano mi pare un po' "pesante" anche a me. 

(non riesco a spiegare perché, forse mi sbaglio ...)


----------



## GGa

danieldaylewis said:


> Secondo voi è corretta la seguente frase:
> ".......la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo."



Secondo me sì.


----------



## VogaVenessian

danieldaylewis said:


> La frase per intero è così:
> "La cosa che avevo imparato, stando seduto al bar, era che c'era sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te, la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo.
> 
> La cosa che non mi suona bene è quell' "era avere ...".


La frase mi pare corretta ma per niente scorrevole a causa soprattutto di quel "... era avere ..." e, ancora meno sopportabile, per "... era che c'era ...". Ma è anche ambigua nel significato: quante cose hai imparato "sedendo al bar"? Ne hai imparate una o due? Hai imparato che 1) "c'è sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te" e che 2) "la fatica è avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo"?
Quindi, in conclusione, la frase è proprio da riformare tenendo in considerazione sia l'aspetto "estetico" che quello "contenutistico".


----------



## puffolola

francisgranada said:


> Oltre alle possibili riformulazioni della frase "in questione", m'interesserebbe sentire (anche leggere ...) la vostra opinione sulla propria costruzione "... è/era avere ..."  Ve lo chiedo perché in alcune lingue è normale esprimersi così, ma in italiano mi pare un po' "pesante" anche a me.
> 
> (non riesco a spiegare perché, forse mi sbaglio ...)



Anche a me interessa. In alcuni casi suona bene:
"Non ricordava più come *fosse avere* paura" - "Ecco, questo *è avere* successo."
*Forse* in questi casi si può sostituire con '*consistere in/nel*', omettendo il verbo avere:
"Non ricordava più *in cosa consistesse la* paura" - "Ecco, *in* questo *consiste il* successo."

Per quanto riguarda la frase di daniel:
"...la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo" 
"....la fatica *consisteva nell' *umiltà di ammetterlo." 

in ogni caso il significato esatto dell'intera frase continua a sembrare poco chiaro anche a me

francisgranada, un'altra frase che mi viene in mente, molto comune, è questa:
'L'importante *è avere* le idee chiare'


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io credo che tutti abbiamo colto il senso della frase di daniel.
Quello che tuttavia vorrei ribadire e che, a ben guardare, l'enunciato, "...la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo" lascia a desiderare per il fatto che "avere/non avere qualcosa (qui: l'umiltà di ammetterlo) non può _essere_ una fatica. Magari, _faticoso_ può essere "far emergere in noi l'umiltà...".

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo a tutti  

Secondo me è esattamente come dici nel tuo post #12, Giorgio. 

Per questo motivo mi sono permessa di cambiare "fatica" con "difficoltà": per come ho inteso il significato della frase, Daniel ha voluto abbinare "avere umiltà" (in questo caso avere l'umiltà di ammettere qualcosa) con "fatica" (quella che si dura a trovare dentro di sé tale umiltà), ma (sempre secondo me, beninteso), l'abbinamento non regge per il motivo che hai addotto.

"Avere umiltà" non può rappresentare una fatica, dal momento che l'umiltà la si ha già; cercare di trovare dentro di sé l'umiltà _quando non la si ha_, al contrario,  può essere un percorso faticoso, nell'accezione di "difficoltoso".


----------



## danieldaylewis

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao di nuovo a tutti
> 
> "Avere umiltà" non può rappresentare una fatica, dal momento che l'umiltà la si ha già; cercare di trovare dentro di sé l'umiltà _quando non la si ha_, al contrario, può essere un percorso faticoso, nell'accezione di "difficoltoso".



IL senso è più o meno quello esposto da anja, resta fermo, ammettendo che "fatica" prende l'accezione di difficile, il "era avere" che risulta, ok, pesante, ma secondo me è l'unica cosa che renda bene il senso.


----------



## danieldaylewis

La cosa che avevo imparato, stando seduto al bar, era che c'è sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te, la fatica è avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo.

Secondo voi così suona meglio?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Daniel  

Per quanto si diceva poco sopra, se posso, allora: "La fatica sta nel trovare l'umiltà per ammetterlo."


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusami, Daniel, ma continuo a pensare che "stando seduto al bar" uno può aver l'occasione di riflettere sulle cose, avere delle improvvise illuminazioni, rendersi conto di qualcosa, ma _non imparare qualcosa_.
Aggiungo che la fatica la si fa ad _ammettere che c'è sempre qualcuno che sta peggio di noi_. 
Secondo me, l'umiltà c'entra poco: qui si tratta di onestà intellettuale, oppure di realismo, oppure di saggezza, ecc.
Io avrei detto:
_"La cosa di cui m'ero reso conto, seduto al bar, era che c'è sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te: quello che costa fatica è ammetterlo".

GS
PS Ho tolto "stando" perché mi sembra che la presenza del gerundio valorizzi troppo la posizione del corpo come elemento alla base della presa di coscienza._


----------



## VogaVenessian

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ...
> _"La cosa di cui m'ero reso conto, seduto al bar, era che c'è sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te: quello che costa fatica è ammetterlo".
> _...


Sedendo al bar mi resi conto che c'è sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te. Che fatica però ammetterlo!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Voga  

Così, però, sparisce "l'umiltà" (o la lucidità o la volontà di ammettere qualcosa) e il senso della frase, secondo me, cambia.
Ci deve essere un motivo se Daniel ritiene che sia necessario disporre di una certa dose di umiltà per ammettere che qualcuno sta peggio di lui ... è questo che mi sfugge.


----------



## ohbice

danieldaylewis said:


> "La cosa che avevo imparato, stando seduto al bar, era che c'era sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te, la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo.




_"La fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo" _mi piace, è uno stile un po' colloquiale ma molto efficace ed espressivo. Certo ci sono le varianti _stava nell'avere_, _consisteva nell'avere_, ma sanno di artificio.
Credo che al lmite la "pesantezza" stia nelle ripetizioni di _era _(l'_era_ _che c'era_ appena precedente e poi doppiato, intendo dire).

Per quanto riguarda il senso della frase, anche a me è successo di riflettere molto nei lunghi ricoveri ospedalieri (solidarietà a GS), tuttavia anche in un bar puoi vedere a volte la solitudine e la disperazione della gente che beve (o semplicemente si limita a sopravvivere) poco distante da te. Ma forse questo è un discorso un po' o.t.


----------



## puffolola

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Secondo me, l'umiltà c'entra poco: qui si tratta di onestà intellettuale, oppure di realismo, oppure di saggezza, ecc.



Lo penso anche io. Perchè bisognerebbe essere 'umili' per ammettere che 'c'è sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te' ?

Forse ci starebbe meglio un altro termine: diversi dizionari che ho consultato concordano nel definire 'umiltà' come mancanza di orgoglio, di superbia; consisterebbe nel riconoscere i propri limiti. Un'altra accezione è quella di atteggiamento rispettoso, sottomesso.


"La cosa che avevo imparato, stando seduto al bar, era che c'è sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te, la fatica è avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo."

Rilleggendo, poi, mi viene da pensare che:
1) hai imparato che c'è sempre chi sta peggio --> hai appreso una cosa (nuova per te, quindi una scoperta)
2) hai anche scoperto che ammettere ciò che hai imparato costa fatica 

"Ammetterlo", dunque, nel senso di 'accettare' la scoperta?
Se così è, perchè è necessario essere umili per 'accettarla'?

Non riesco proprio a capire se la fatica consiste nell'avere umiltà oppure nell'accettazione della scoperta. 
O ancora: la fatica consiste sia nell'avere l'umità che nell'ammissione? 
Sono curiosa di capire meglio la sfumatura di umiltà che vuoi trasmettere al lettore; potresti riformulare l'ultima parte del periodo in modo da farmi capire il significato?


----------



## e2-e4 X

Ciao tutti, ciao Giorgio,


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Secondo me, l'umiltà c'entra poco: qui si tratta di onestà intellettuale, oppure di realismo, oppure di saggezza, ecc.
> Io avrei detto:
> _"La cosa di cui m'ero reso conto, seduto al bar, era che c'è sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te: quello che costa fatica è ammetterlo"._


Mi chiedo se la fatica di ammettere questa cosa fosse di una sorta speciale nella frase di Daniel: per concludere che gli altri possono essere anche peggio di te (e credo bene che nei bar vari uno possa conoscere le persone più "particolari"), ci vuole un po' di umiltà per realizzare che anche tu sei male per davvero e che la qualità di essere male è una cosa oggetiva e esiste in realtà, non immaginaria e non deve essere trascurata, ma non è sempre facile liberarsi da certe illusioni e perciò c'è la difficoltà.

Forse sto sbagliando molto…  Cosa ne pensate voi?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, e2  

Potrebbe essere come dici tu, ma penso che potremo capire solo dopo una (eventuale) spiegazione da parte di Daniel.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Forse io direi: "La cosa _di cui mi ero reso conto/sulla quale avevo riflettuto/ di cui mi ero andato rendendo conto_, stando seduto al bar..."
> " ... era che c'era sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te_, anche se *la cosa difficile era* avere la lucidità per ammetterlo._"
> (...) Aggiungo che la fatica la si fa ad _ammettere che c'è sempre qualcuno che sta peggio di noi_. Secondo me, l'umiltà c'entra poco: qui si tratta di onestà intellettuale, oppure di realismo, oppure di saggezza, ecc.
> _"La cosa di cui m'ero reso conto, seduto al  bar, era che c'è sempre   qualcuno messo peggio di te: quello che costa  fatica è ammetterlo"._





Anja.Ann said:


> *mi sono permessa di cambiare "fatica" con "difficoltà"*: per come ho inteso il significato della frase, Daniel ha voluto abbinare "avere umiltà" (in questo caso avere l'umiltà di ammettere qualcosa)   con "fatica" (quella che si dura a trovare dentro di sé tale   umiltà)."Avere umiltà" non può rappresentare una fatica, dal momento che   l'umiltà la si ha già; cercare di trovare dentro di sé l'umiltà _quando non la si ha_, al contrario,  può essere *un percorso faticoso, nell'accezione di "difficoltoso"*.(...)Se posso, allora: "La fatica sta nel trovare l'umiltà per ammetterlo."
> (...) Ci deve essere un motivo se Daniel ritiene che  sia necessario   disporre di una certa dose di umiltà per ammettere che  qualcuno sta   peggio di lui ... è questo che mi sfugge.



Ciao. Nella mia area geografica è piuttosto usata, colloquialmente, l'espressione "_la fatica è + verbo all'infinito_" col significato di "_[il difficile/la cosa difficile] è + verbo all'infinito_". 
Deriva direttamente dal  dialetto, dal mondo contadino; in quel  contesto, "difficili" erano soprattutto le mansioni fisicamente più  faticose, tanto che i concetti di "difficoltà" e "fatica" hanno finito  quasi per sovrapporsi. A tutt'oggi, per esempio, nel parlato di registro  basso (che dal dialetto prende a piene mani), di un bambino che a  scuola mostra difficoltà di apprendimento si dice che "fa fatica a  scuola" (non si intende che sgobba, ma che ha difficoltà di comprensione  e scarso rendimento). Vedo che Giorgio e Anja erano già arrivati a  sostituire il termine  "fatica" con "difficoltà" e concordo anch'io sul  fatto che il senso sia quello.


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:

Per favore, ricordiamo che deve essere chi inizia la discussione a spiegare in maniera compiuta il senso della frase che propone.

Non ha alcun senso e alcuna utilità che siano gli altri utenti a elucubrare in merito, rischiando così sia di interpretare in maniera errata la frase sia di sviare il thread lontano dall'argomento principale.

Prima di postare ulteriori contributi, attendiamo i chiarimenti richiesti all'utente.

Grazie.

*


----------



## danieldaylewis

Premettendo che il protagonista è un antieroe, la cui esistenza si limita alla sopravvivenza. Il soggetto, in una delle parti del racconto da cui è tratta la frase, dice per l'appunto:  "Se c'era qualcosa che avevo imparato, stando seduto al bancone di un bar ad ascoltare le cose più disparate, era che c'era sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te; la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo."  Il senso della "la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo" è che il soggetto, cinico, da per scontato l'egocentricismo dell'essere umano anche nei confronti del dolore, una specie di egoismo perfino nel dramma. Colui che soffre, per un qualsiasi motivo, soffre solo lui, il suo male è sempre maggiore del male altrui, da qui la fatica di avere l'umiltà di riconoscere che ci sono persone che soffrono più di noi. Ma comunque, come già detto, la frase è tratta da un racconto, un'opera di fantasia, quindi, come giusto che sia, l'interpretazione è soggettiva.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## Sempervirens

danieldaylewis said:


> Secondo voi è corretta la seguente frase:
> 
> ".......la fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo."
> 
> GRazie a tutti.



Ciao, danieldaylewis.   Mi sembra di aver capito che sei indeciso sul punto " era avere", e cioè sui due verbi, uno implicito e l'altro esplicito messi così stretti insieme. 
Confermi? Sì.

Beh, a me pare che in italiano si possa fare:

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/accusativo-con-l-infinito_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/

O forse ho preso una svista io. 

Saluti


----------



## danieldaylewis

Sì, confermo.


----------



## Sempervirens

danieldaylewis said:


> Sì, confermo.



Ecco. Come immaginavo! Allora credo che in italiano si possa fare. Ma aspettiamo conferme (o contestazioni/smentite) da parte di persone più esperte!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Temo di essermi un po' persa  
Daniel, mi dispiace, ma non avevo proprio capito che il tuo unico dubbio riguardasse "era avere": credevo ti riferissi alla costruzione della frase, in generale. 

Se proprio vuoi mantenere la tua costruzione, suggerirei "era _nell'_avere" (e non ripeterò che, secondo me, "fatica" non ci azzecca)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Credo che abbiamo capito tutti il senso della frase proposta da Daniel. E non escludo di poter aver pronunciato anch'io qualcosa di simile nella vita. 

Da un punto di vista grammaticale, tuttavia, continuo a pensare che "_avere" (_o_ "non avere") qualcosa — _data la natura essenzialmente _statica_ del verbo — non possa essere considerato (più o meno) _faticoso. _Nel nostro caso, quello che potrà essere considerato faticoso sarà, semmai, *trovare in noi, darsi*, ecc. l'*onestà* (intellettuale) di ammetterlo. (Si potrebbe obiettare: "Ma avere la mamma vecchia e malata non credi sia faticoso?". Rispondo " Pur con tutta la solidarietà di questo mondo, no: quello che è (fisicamente) faticoso è *accudirla*; quello che è (moralmente) faticoso è *essere quotidianamente testimone* d'un decadimento irreversibile in chi si è conosciuto giovane e sano. Ma non nell'*averla*).

GS


----------



## Connie Eyeland

danieldaylewis said:


> "  Il senso della "la fatica era avere  l'umiltà di ammetterlo" è che il soggetto, cinico, da per scontato  l'egocentricismo dell'essere umano anche nei confronti del dolore, una  specie di egoismo perfino nel dramma. Colui che soffre, per un qualsiasi  motivo, soffre solo lui, il suo male è sempre maggiore del male altrui,  da qui la fatica di avere l'umiltà di riconoscere che ci sono persone  che soffrono più di noi.


Grazie, Daniel!

In ogni caso trasformerei la frase. Alcune proposte:
_La cosa difficile/faticosa per  lui era trovare l'umiltà necessaria per ammetterlo
__Era faticoso/difficile per lui __trovare quell'umiltà che gli avrebbe permesso di ammetterlo
__Gli costava fatica ammetterlo; per farlo avrebbe dovuto essere un po' più umile 
Mancandogli il prerequisito dell'umiltà, ammetterlo gli era oltremodo difficile
Per arrivare ad ammetterlo avrebbe dovuto innanzitutto abbandonare il  proprio orgoglio, cosa che non gli riusciva per nulla facile  
Non gli riusciva di farsi quel tanto umile da poterlo ammettere
__Non era abbastanza umile da ammetterlo_


----------



## valbe_36

Forse e' un po' pesante usare due costruzioni particolari per mettere l'accento su due punti nella stessa frase (la cosa imparata e la fatica).

Un semplice ""La cosa che avevo imparato, stando seduto al bar, era che c'era sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te, ed era faticoso ammetterlo"? 
mantiene l'accento su un percorso interiore e forse la frase complessiva e' piu' scorrevole.

Oppure si potrebbe separare i concetti in due frasi:
"La che avevo imparato, stando seduto al bar, era che c'era sempre qualcuno messo peggio di te. La fatica era avere l'umiltà di ammetterlo."


----------



## Passante

Provo a contribuire:
Se il personaggio ha (come sembra anche dalle spiegazioni) la tendenza al vittimismo, non mi sembrerebbe tanto una questione di umiltà l'ammettere che c'è gente messa peggio, ma piuttosto semplicemente direi '' la (vera) fatica era ammetterlo". 
Umiltà=modestia,semplicità; nell'enunciato si tratta di riconoscere il proprio vittimismo che non mi sembra assimilabile come concetto all'umiltà.


----------

